# Naming Your Bo Staff?



## Tenacious_Red (Dec 3, 2013)

I love my bo staff, I take it everywhere with me, even my job where I need security clearance and I'm locked away from the rest of the building in a whole other area. I really enjoy practicing with it, it's good and heavy and helps build strength in my arms at my very sedentary career. Like many others I placed my initials on it and colorful tape to mark ownership, but I was asked the other day if I had named it. And no. I then realized I haven't really named much of anything, not even a cutesy pet name for a love interest. 

Does anyone have a name for their bo staff? Or any other weapon or inanimate object?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2013)

No, I don't name my staff.  Or most any other tool.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 3, 2013)

I name my children. I name my pets. I even named a truck once, but only because I had been invited to compete in *Four Wheeler Magazines* Real Truck Challenge, and they wanted a name - one of my buddies came up with Ty*RAM*asaurus Rex.
I've never named a stick. Or a sword. Or a knife. Or a computer.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 3, 2013)

Naming a bo staff... would that be the same as naming a cooking grill or an automobile car? 

Seriously no... it's a tool at best that will last me about a year before it's replaced if it makes it that long.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2013)

answer: no


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 3, 2013)

Actually, I have to admit I've named computers, since that is required for networking...

And they're incredibly subtle names too. "Sues Laptop", "Marks Desktop", "Marks Laptop", "Marks iPad", "Sue's iPhone" "Shared Printer", etc...


----------



## Tenacious_Red (Dec 3, 2013)

Naming computers did remind me...in the 80's we had a Chrysler Laser (think Knight Rider car) that had a talking computer in the dash. We named it George, and when George broke and repeated, "Your passenger door is ajar" for 350 miles while driving in the humid SE, we replaced him with Larry.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 3, 2013)

I think your car would have reminded me more of a HAL...


----------



## Tenacious_Red (Dec 3, 2013)

hahaha...sadly the voice is nearly identical from what I remember. I was trying to sabotage my friend's new Ford Escape that has a speaking computer, but it is like Hal in that it uses speech recognition and wouldn't take any of my commands.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I like the way you think,  great idea I also enjoy bo staffs especially my two favorite ones a purpleheart wood bo and my ashwood bo staff but back to the question at hand, no I don't have a name for my bo /unique question though sounds cool)


----------



## Takai (Dec 3, 2013)

Kids, cars, computers, musical instruments....yes. Never thought about naming a stick though.


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2013)

I believe we had a named stick in this house a time or two....but I have a kookie kid...

I have a hard time naming pets...hardly name a pokemon....a stick? Not that much imagination.

But if you are inclined to come up with a name, if only to shut people up, do browse the various fantasy games (Like WoW) as they have to make distinctions between the million items they have in-game...there are some good ones there, like  the very many staff


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2013)

I call my Didgeridoo a stick..... does that count 

Walk Softly and Carry a Loud Stick


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2013)

No!


----------



## Tames D (Dec 3, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> No, I don't name my staff.  Or most any other tool.



My wife gave my tool a name a long time ago.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 4, 2013)

Tames D said:


> My wife gave my tool a name a long time ago.



Kudos!  I'm surprised it took this long before someone made this joke.  LOL  :flushed:


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 4, 2013)

As to the naming of your bo.

Why not call it "bo-bo" since bo/staff mean the same thing?  I think a bo staff was named by the Redundancy Department of Redundancy.

Sorry one of those little quirks of mine, even though many people say it this way.




Off to go practice with my katana sword....


----------



## Instructor (Dec 4, 2013)

I work with a couple of guys one is named Wood and the other is Doc (true story).  Every day they greet each other by saying "Morning Wood" "Whats up Doc"....LOL  Cracks me up every time.  Man if you want to name your bo staff I say go for it, it's yours do what you want.


----------



## Tenacious_Red (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm actually not inclined to name it, and if I did name it, it would probably be a horrible name as now I recall my nickname for my youngest daughter, "Lizard Monkey Brain" and my former neighbor, "Crotchety Ole Miser" and I will keep quiet my names I have in my head for some of my old bosses. 

It was just the look I received when asked if I had named it that made me ponder if I was leaning left of the bell curve again.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Dec 4, 2013)

"Billy" club & "Bubba" stik:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 4, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> "Billy" club & "Bubba" stik:


I saw this thread, looked at the last person that posted, and came up with... wait for it... Grumpy Stick Man!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Dec 4, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> I saw this thread, looked at the last person that posted, and came up with... wait for it... Grumpy Stick Man!



Ha ha you slay me. Touch of Death must know Dim Mak.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 4, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> Ha ha you slay me. Touch of Death must know Dim Mak.



Dim Mak? Isn't he the guy that runs the deli over on 42nd?


----------



## grumpywolfman (Dec 4, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Dim Mak? Isn't he the guy that runs the deli over on 42nd?



Nah, that's Mike's Deli you're thinking of. Dim Mak works at Hell's Kitchen located on Ninth Avenue


----------



## lklawson (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm bored and trying to stave off sleep (don't ask)...



Tenacious_Red said:


> I love my bo staff, I take it everywhere with me, even my job where I need security clearance and I'm locked away from the rest of the building in a whole other area. I really enjoy practicing with it, it's good and heavy and helps build strength in my arms at my very sedentary career. Like many others I placed my initials on it and colorful tape to mark ownership, but I was asked the other day if I had named it. And no. I then realized I haven't really named much of anything, not even a cutesy pet name for a love interest.
> 
> Does anyone have a name for their bo staff? Or any other weapon or inanimate object?


Not really.  But I have a suggestions for yours:
Favor or Union.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a couple of staves, and I gave both of them names. In fact every weapon I own has a name.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 10, 2013)

No real names for them.  I simply call them what they're made out of, and then add "bo" to it.  Thus...

Brazilian Rosewood Bo
Brazilian Walnut Bo
Brazilian Cherry Bo
Purpleheart Bo
Hickory Bo (lighter)
Hickory Bo (darker)
Black Locust Bo
Tropical Olive Bo

I guess that makes them all in the same family...


----------



## elder999 (Dec 10, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> Kudos!  I'm surprised it took this long before someone made this joke.  LOL  :flushed:



Yeah, but I'm sure it's not a very......er...._long_ name! :lfao:

In all seriousness, I've heard of named swords.....none of my swords are old enough for that. I've made knives, but none of my knives have names. 

I have given cars names, all gal's.

 And trucks names, all comic book villain's.

 And motorcycles names, all comic book superhero's.

Sticks, though? They've all had the same two names, whether it was that 12" lignum vitae billyclub, a cane, a hanbo, a r_okushakubo, _or even that size 28 Al Kaline Louisville Slugger I kept in the back of the car for _*years*_,

They were either "stick," or, when I was in a certain mood, "the Lobotomizer." :lfao:

Seriously, I've known people who named firearms, and always thought them a bit insane.......

.....or they were Marines, which is pretty much the same thing. :lfao:


----------



## BrothersMA (Mar 12, 2016)

I love my staff and would take it everywhere if i could! But no i dont have a name for it because its name is bo staff already. I guess i could call it bo for short (yes yes bo means staff so bo staff is staff staff blahblahblah)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 12, 2016)

Let's not make this more complicated than it needs to be. Beau, is a fine name for a staff. Or, Staffy


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is a Staffy. Many think they are a very good weapon.





Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 13, 2016)

aww they're nice animals like every dog without "misuse" by dumb people.

funny thread i think. but also i think "bo" is already a nice nickname for whatever.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bo is the Japanese word for staff, it's not a nickname.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Bo is the Japanese word for staff, it's not a nickname.


How about, Thumper?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 13, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> How about, Thumper?



THumper?





THUMPER???





I know- Thumper!!!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 13, 2016)

Tenacious_Red said:


> I love my bo staff, I take it everywhere with me, even my job where I need security clearance and I'm locked away from the rest of the building in a whole other area. I really enjoy practicing with it, it's good and heavy and helps build strength in my arms at my very sedentary career. Like many others I placed my initials on it and colorful tape to mark ownership, but I was asked the other day if I had named it. And no. I then realized I haven't really named much of anything, not even a cutesy pet name for a love interest.
> 
> Does anyone have a name for their bo staff? Or any other weapon or inanimate object?


I don't name my weapons but I people often call the staff that I use "Tree."


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 13, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Bo is the Japanese word for staff, it's not a nickname.


okay thats enough. everytime i make a joke here, you take it seriously and think, i'm a moron.
with such people it's no fun to make conversation here.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> okay thats enough. everytime i make a joke here, you take it seriously and think, i'm a moron.
> with such people it's no fun to make conversation here.



Ok, I know you don't speak English as a first language, you said the thread was 'funny' that can mean you think it's weird/strange/peculiar or it could mean you find it amusing. However if you said it was laughable you would be insulting. English is a strange language and basically what you need to do is flag up when you make a joke and preferably make the joke funny, which yours wasn't. There is no comedy value in saying ' I think bo is already a nice nickname for whatever' it simply didn't make any sense.
We don't think you are a moron, we think you are having difficulties with one of the most difficult languages on the planet, some of your ideas about martial arts though are a bit silly.


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 13, 2016)

the problem is, that you are an
Internet troll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

if you don't put a stupid comment on every single post in this forum you wouldn't have to quarrel that often, but i think thats your meaning of life.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> the problem is, that you are an
> Internet troll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> if you don't put a stupid comment on every single post in this forum you wouldn't have to quarrel that often, but i think thats your meaning of life.



As you've been here a grand total of 31 days to my 10 years I will bow to your obviously superior wisdom.
I can't help it if your jokes don't make people laugh though


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> As you've been here a grand total of 31 days to my 10 years I will bow to your obviously superior wisdom.
> I can't help it if your jokes don't make people laugh though


The problem, here, is "Bo" is a staff, and "Beau" is a name or nickname. It can be a nickname, if he spells it differently.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> The problem, here, is "Bo" is a staff, and "Beau" is a name or nickname. It can be a nickname, if he spells it differently.



'Beau' also describes a lover or a man who is a dandy.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> 'Beau' also describes a lover or a man who is a dandy.


Beau is just half of, Beau & Luke Duke.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Beau is just half of, Beau & Luke Duke.



Who or what are they?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Who or what are they?


I am glad you asked.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

I think Bowie is a good name, now that I think about.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> I am glad you asked.



Never heard of them. Is there a _point_ to calling a Bo 'Bowie'? I suppose though it may make sweet music when hitting someone, though then you just call it 'David'.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Never heard of them. Is there a _point_ to calling a Bo 'Bowie'? I suppose though it may make sweet music when hitting someone, though then you just call it 'David'.


Swing your Staff, and may God's love be with youuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 13, 2016)

Call it boom so you can hold it proudly over your head and declare "this is my boomstick!" Or call it dip for dip stick


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

oaktree said:


> Call it boom so you can hold it proudly over your head and declare "this is my boomstick!" Or call it dip for dip stick


How about Rumplestilt-Noskinoffmynose.


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> No, I don't name my staff.  Or most any other tool.


LOL...  I think I just reverted to my 11 year old self when I read this post.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

Wilt.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2016)

You could name it, Tea, and when people ask what it is, you say, "It is my tea staff".


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2016)

Got me reminiscing......"Fetch my stick, boy."


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2016)

Mick The Stick, Blanche The Branch


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2016)

Kaiser The Equalizer


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 14, 2016)

I would of course, name my staff "Woody".


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 14, 2016)

oaktree said:


> Call it boom so you can hold it proudly over your head and declare "this is my boomstick!"


S-Mart's top of the line. You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right, this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Retails for about a hundred and nine, ninety five. It's got a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger. That's right. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 14, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> You could name it, Tea, and when people ask what it is, you say, "It is my tea staff".


Or if it's a male stick you can call it chap


----------



## Mdwilson (Nov 4, 2016)

How about the Skull Density Analyzer?


----------

